# Temperature of SWM16



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have the SWM16 in a inside closet along with most of the other wiring. It seems hotter to the touch than other components. I put a probe type thermometer with a dial gauge on the end on top of the SWM and get a reading of 110 degrees. Isn't that a little warm? Does anyone else have one they could check? I have it suspended from the wooden hanger rod so it has good circulation on all sides.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I think that that is fine. My HR24 reports an internal temperature of 113 deg.
If you are concerned, I'd mount the unit on a piece of aluminum to increase the surface for heat dissipation.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

My SWM-16 is up in my attic. When the attic was 80 degrees one day, I measured 133 degrees on the surface of the 16, in between the fins of the heat sink.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I guess it may be ok then. Even though the HRs show 110-125 or so internally, they usually are around 85-90 on the top surface at the warmest spot.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I mounted my SWM8s on lathe strips to give the rear an additional 1/4 inch clearance. I would suspect such mounting creates a "chimney" airflow up the back as it heats up and may provide additional cooling. May not. My 8s are barely warm to the touch.

Also in the construction of the SWM16 the first runs were stacked 8s and not a great candidate for cooling. The newer design seems better but perhaps may be best served in a horizontal mounting position? Depending on how the electronics are mounted inside one may be passing it's heat to the other in a vertical orientation.

My first SPAUN multiswitch had overheating problems that ruined the top ports when mounted in a vertical orientation after 1 year. My second one has been providing terrestrial service trouble free mounted horizontally (like the manufacturers website noted) since.

Don "just an uninformed opinion here" Bolton



Groundhog45 said:


> I have the SWM16 in a inside closet along with most of the other wiring. It seems hotter to the touch than other components. I put a probe type thermometer with a dial gauge on the end on top of the SWM and get a reading of 110 degrees. Isn't that a little warm? Does anyone else have one they could check? I have it suspended from the wooden hanger rod so it has good circulation on all sides.
> 
> View attachment 24272


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine sits on the side of the house, it's pretty cold in Minnesota right now.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> Mine sits on the side of the house, it's pretty cold in Minnesota right now.


With the current cold weather here in NY, I'm thinking of moving mine from the attic to the MBR, to help lower my heating bill.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If she's like my wife, she'd like it under her pillow! Not saying that my wife is cold by any stretch . . . she just likes a warm pillow later . . .


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Sim-X said:


> Mine sits on the side of the house, it's pretty cold in Minnesota right now.


Same here, it's getting some nice natural cooling out there! Especially on my aluminum siding! But in the summer it's in the sun for half the morning so it does get pretty warm up there then but I am not to worried, I figure people down south have these things in attics and such, so we have no worries up here! :hurah:


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

I know that the SWM-16 gets hot enough to fry an egg on, I am going to offset it from my panel with compression connectors, but what about the splitters connected to it? Do those get hot at all for instance a 1X4 coming out of the SWM1 port


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Kev4Bama said:


> I know that the SWM-16 gets hot enough to fry an egg on, I am going to offset it from my panel with compression connectors, but what about the splitters connected to it? Do those get hot at all for instance a 1X4 coming out of the SWM1 port


The heat has to dissipate somewhere, but good airflow should keep your SWiM-16 below "frying an egg".


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

:lol: I dont know we will see in July when it is about 130 - 140 in the attic where it will be located, we might be able to come close to doing some frying!
I got the idea of using the compression connectors to offset the switch from some pictures in the connected home thread. I did it on my WB-68 and besides letting air flow around it, it looks much nicer and makes it easier to get your fingers on the fittings.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine is in my attic, gets really hot up there in the summer and it was fine. Now it is literally freezing up there and it has been fine as well.


----------

